# Russia's Toughest Prisons



## Uncreative123 (Sep 30, 2011)

For those who haven't seen...

Pretty brutal, but really interesting. I'm sure it's much worse off-screen.


----------



## murakami (Sep 30, 2011)

thanks for posting this; something about looking into the criminal psyche is just too interesting to ignore.

also, one of the guards interviewed says he has no sympathy towards any of the criminals... that
is so different to hear from when i watched a documentary on another prison in america and the guard says, 
"you have to treat them human because deep down, they are like us" ... man, just totally different


----------



## Uncreative123 (Oct 2, 2011)

Makes this place look like heaven:


----------



## Cabinet (Oct 2, 2011)

When George's father was visting him I started tearing up.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 2, 2011)

Hell yea, looks like they actually put their inmates to use!


----------



## Blind Theory (Oct 2, 2011)

My dad is a corrections officer for a county jail so the contrast is just unreal. That first prison is an example of how we should house max security inmates on our own soil. That was incredible. And the dogs at the third prison...holy fuck!


----------



## Uncreative123 (Oct 2, 2011)

Blind Theory said:


> My dad is a corrections officer for a county jail so the contrast is just unreal. That first prison is an example of how we should house max security inmates on our own soil. That was incredible. And the dogs at the third prison...holy fuck!




That's more or less how I feel. The human rights people would be alllllllllll over that though. I think keeping a lot of those prisoners isolated from other convicts would prevent more crime in prison and probably cut down on repeat offenders (just like they claim it does). I know total isolation can drive people insane, but for the ones who are committed for life who murdered multiple people or molested children, it doesn't really bother me how badly they're treated. 

Even as horrible as that first place is, I just can't get over the fact of how clean the place looks.


----------



## Blind Theory (Oct 2, 2011)

Uncreative123 said:


> That's more or less how I feel. The human rights people would be alllllllllll over that though. I think keeping a lot of those prisoners isolated from other convicts would prevent more crime in prison and probably cut down on repeat offenders (just like they claim it does). I know total isolation can drive people insane, but for the ones who are committed for life who murdered multiple people or molested children, it doesn't really bother me how badly they're treated.
> 
> Even as horrible as that first place is, I just can't get over the fact of how clean the place looks.



Exactly. I can't even fathom the thought behind the human rights people and what they bitch about. I say the murderers in the first prison are treated exactly how a murderer should be treated. If the courts tell me I can't put a needle and kill you humanely (which the victim most likely didn't get) then I beg you, please, let me treat them like the animals they are. You shouldn't be allowed to feel human or enjoy life if you killed another man in cold blood. Treating them like that would take a large population of dangerous criminals out of the equation as well. The blind fold while moving from building to building concept is fucking brilliant too.


----------



## SD83 (Oct 3, 2011)

I have to agree with what seems to be the overall opinion... most people have the choice to become kill people or not to kill them. If they do so, well, their fault. If you beat someone down, rob someone, destroy something, I'm all for thinking about a different approach to penal system. But if you start killing people and eat them or something like that... on the other hand, someone who constantly beats up people for no reason might actually be a worse person to get along with than someone who murdered 9 people... Either way, I'd say to me 'Black Dolphin' seems a much severe punishment than death.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 3, 2011)

Other videos I have seen of Russian prisons show guards beating the FUCK out of prisoners.
Ever since I discovered the Caucasian Mountain Shepherd, I have wanted one ever since.


----------



## Cabinet (Oct 3, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> Other videos I have seen of Russian prisons show guards beating the FUCK out of prisoners.
> Ever since I discovered the Caucasian Mountain Shepherd, I have wanted one ever since.



I want a Beauceron


----------



## Raxa (Oct 3, 2011)

always be shocked when i see films or news about prisons of Norway or Germany
its a Disneyland!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 3, 2011)

^ German prisons are like a trip to an all-inclusive hotel


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 3, 2011)

I'll definitely be checking this out at some point.


----------



## ivancic1al (Oct 3, 2011)

I love how everyone, including the inmates, had matching hats. 


Did I miss the point of those videos?


----------



## Blind Theory (Oct 3, 2011)

SD83 said:


> I have to agree with what seems to be the overall opinion... most people have the choice to become kill people or not to kill them. If they do so, well, their fault. If you beat someone down, rob someone, destroy something, I'm all for thinking about a different approach to penal system. But if you start killing people and eat them or something like that... on the other hand, someone who constantly beats up people for no reason might actually be a worse person to get along with than someone who murdered 9 people... Either way, I'd say to me 'Black Dolphin' seems a much severe punishment than death.



Yeah. I agree with that thought. I still say all murderers should be housed like that but if the criminal is in for a violent crime and has a violent history in and out of the system then they should be housed like that for security purposes. Black Dolphin should be a blueprint for all prisons' max security wings.


----------



## rogrotten (Oct 4, 2011)

that last video about the norwegian jails kind of made want to go to norway and commit a crime hahahaha


----------



## atimoc (Oct 4, 2011)

Watched those videos the other night, I think the last of the Russian prisons had the right idea: Put the inmates to a remote location in ascetic conditions with no luxuries whatsoever. I think the efforts required to maintain the extreme conditions in Black Dolphin mainly end up costing taxpayers more money, not so much benefit anyone.

The Norway-USA-Russia perspective is quite interesting. Finnish prisons, while not as luxurious as the Norwegian counterparts, are way too lax if you ask me. What's a bigger problem, though, is the completely ridiculous sentences that criminals are getting here. 

Example from yesterday's local paper: two guys (one of them already on parole) ask their neighbour over for a cup of coffee. Little did he know, the coffee had been spiked with a dose of psychosis medicine. The victim ends up dead, and the perps ask for a third guy to help dismember the body and scatter the body parts to local dumpsters.

The killers claimed they didn't mean to do it on purpose, and they didn't get convicted for murder or even manslaugher, the verdicts were:
-The killers got 6 years both, and the guy on parole also has to finish the rest of his previous sentence (4 months)
-The guy who dismembered the body got 10 months of parole, no jail-time

Reading that kind of shit just disgusts me. Also, I don't know if two of the guys were first-time offenders - if so, they get an even shorter sentence. I'm a firm believer of the following philosophy: 



If that concept is too fucking overwhelming to grasp and you end up drugging/killing/dismembering people "by accident", you deserve anything any Siberian prison decides to throw at you.


----------

